# Conversion...



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 26, 2011)

Believers that continuously try to convert people do nothing more than upset my apple cart.  Some idjit put a "Jesus can help you" card under my windshield wiper on my business car today when I was parked at the place where I drop off my "customers".  If I had caught him, he would have become a customer too.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Mar 26, 2011)

I take it youre a cop?  If so, youre going to use a badge to make an illegal arrest?  And what would be the charge?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 26, 2011)

It must be agitating to have others always trying to get you to believe as they do. Sorry, Ive known some very nice people that do that very thing. I was building a house once and everytime I visited the porta john, there were tracts, different ones each week. We were joking about it and the homeowner pointed out that he and his wife were the ones doing this. They went on to tell us they had started a "porta john ministry", all over town. Another supper nice guy, while working on his house, we would see a coin laying around, pick it up and it would not be money but a "gospel coin". Here is the attitude that I think is best;  "Just one beggar trying to show another beggar where he found bread".


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 27, 2011)

crbrumbelow said:


> I take it youre a cop?  If so, you're going to make an illegal arrest?  And what would be the charge?



Fixed it for you...


You don;t have to be a cop to get charges on someone, you just need to know how to call the police.  

To answer your question, no, it would be a good arrest.  This was a photocopy of a 20 dollar bill on one side and the jesus garbage on the other.  One sided is ok in terms of federal conterfieting statutes so long as it is also either larger or smaller than normal size and this was the same size as a normal bill and even very close to the same color.  It could have been construed as the real thing and in fact looked like a real 20 until i looked at the other side and was let down.  I am pretty sure i could have contacted someone in either the secret service or us treasury dept to make sure first and in fact would have considering it would be a federal case.  

furthermore, the whole placing on a window...that violates county ordinances unless you have a permit which i am willing to bet they didn't.  

So...even if i could not get the federal charge...i would still have the local ordinances to help out even if it si only a citation or two.  


If they would not have been putting their trash under the windshield wipers, it would not even be a problem or something worthy of an atheist to comment on.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Mar 27, 2011)

Nah.  I know the tract youre referring too and its perfectly legal.  I guess if you want to be asinine enough to pursue charges,  I do not regret to inform you that Federal case Martin v. City of Struthers, protects ones first amendment right to knock on doors of private residences and distribute materials.  Furthermore, County and City ordinances only protect public property...streets,  gov. property and so forth.  Private property owners such as wal mart can choose whether or not to allow people to place fliers and whether or not to have the ordinance enforced.


----------



## bad0351 (Apr 25, 2011)

crbrumbelow said:


> I take it youre a cop?  If so, youre going to use a badge to make an illegal arrest?  And what would be the charge?



Littering?


----------



## crbrumbelow (Apr 25, 2011)

Its only littering when the person removes it from the windshield and throws it on the ground.


----------



## CAL (Apr 25, 2011)

P&Y,folks just like ya and want the best fer ya.Don't be such a "sore tail cat"about a little card!Can't you find something else to complain about?Ain't cha got no toenail fungus or ingrowing or something of the sort?


----------

